

Stunning Drone Footage of Torres Del Paine National Park - zample
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153195497213829

======
zample
Drones have become the spotlight recently but people tend to forget about
their photographic potential. Earlier this week there was a beautiful video
piece shot with a drone in Hang Son Doong, the world’s largest cave. This
video is another beautiful example of how drone tech will pave the way for
prosumers to bridge the gap between cost and pro level video.

------
fsbatista1
Chasing wild horses with drones...you don't see that everyday

